# Is this an opportunity or a difficuty?



## Wood Butcher (Jan 25, 2014)

A good friend visited me today to discuss pens he want me to make for him.  I'm asking you folks for some creative help.  
The first will be a gift for a Native American chief and should be something special.  The chief is of the southwest tribes so I'm leaning toward turquoise and silver.
The second is a pen to reflect his enjoyment of scuba diving, maybe cast coral or small shells?
He also would like a pen that symbolizes the state of Indiana.  Our state tree is the tulip poplar (boring for pens) and the stone is limestone, not good with the tools we use.
He is interested in a really nice, high quality fountain pen of the Cambridge style.  He isn't particularly fond of the acrylics so I'm leaning toward the Truestone or wood, maybe a glue up of the two.  Something elegant to go with a fine journal he received as a gift.
Lastly, he is considering pens as gifts for his clients and for employee recognition events.  The company colors are orange and black with a slight touch of white.
There has been no indication of expediency being importance so I have time.  Any ideas?  Thanks for anything you all can come up with, I'm working on it too.
WB


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Bill, I think it is a difficult opportunity.  I am sure you will succeed in this endeavor.  Congratulations.

Ray


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 26, 2014)

For the Native American, how would a Turquoise Truestone blank with silver parts look like.

 Re "The second is a pen to reflect his enjoyment of scuba diving, maybe cast coral or small shells?"

How would MOP go??? If you have problems getting something like that, let me know and I can send some Pau shell pieces to you, (which are similar), to make up your own blank and then cast it. Or send me a PM and I'll make a blank for you.

For the corporate pens, could you get some dye of the required colors and dye the blanks?
Kryn


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 26, 2014)

There's a cool orange & black color explosion blank…doesn't have white, but you might be able to add that as an accent color or as an inlay…

For the Indiana pen, perhaps consider a way to incorporate the state flower, state bird, or something other symbol besides the two you mentioned.  A polymer clay body with the state flower…or a hand-painted/inlayed/marquetry flower on a wooden body….

Sorry he doesn't like acrylics…Exotics Blanks has something that might've been just what you need:  Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Athletes in Action - The Diver


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 26, 2014)

I think you may be under rating the tulip poplar a bit .


----------



## randyrls (Jan 26, 2014)

Wood Butcher said:


> The first will be a gift for a Native American chief and should be something special.  The chief is of the southwest tribes so I'm leaning toward turquoise and silver.



I have dis-assembled both Cambridge and Majestic Jr pens to cross swap parts.  Start with two kits and wind up with one all Silver Pen, One all Gold pen.  Sometimes the gold and silver combination doesn't do it for me.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 26, 2014)

Tulip poplar spalts very nice.  I have some on hand if you need it, but mine is not stabilized.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 26, 2014)

Having to hit on so many different designs makes this a bit difficult. I do think it's very doable though.

For the native American the first thing that came to mind is a pen made of bone or antler with some crushed turquoise inlay. Maybe look into having a symbol of his tribe laser engraved for the inlay. If you were to go super high dollar I would look into the kits at www.silverpenparts.com 

For the scuba diving there are many paua or mop blanks. If you really wanted a challenge you could turn one of these: Tiger Coral Cylinder 3 x 3/4 - KnifeHandles.com - Your #1 Exotic Material Supplier

For Indiana: The state bird is the cardinal. There are some laser inlay kits available with that. Or turn the tulip poplar and have the state flag laser engraved in it.

The client pens could be a single color (white for example) and have the company logo laser engraved and then color filled to match. I think some of the known pen engravers do color fills for you at a cost.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 26, 2014)

I like Kryns' idea of the Pau shell for the scuba...and perhaps a segmented tulip poplar with either aluminum or a contrasting wood that may have some significance?


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 26, 2014)

the historical woods from Monticello are tulip poplar...may be a way to "upgrade" the wood.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2014)

Another idea for the scuba-diving pen ... I made a couple of these for my wife and I (we're also divers). I bought the kits from Woodturningz, they are Kallenshaan laser-cut to the size of a Sierra/Mesa/Gatsby barrel. I don't know if one of these could be adapted to a different pen kit, or if they'd make a one-off for you.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for all of the ideas.  I knew that the awesome amount of talent and creativity on this site would come up with great ideas and you have.  I will certainly utilize several of these suggestions.  Much appreciated.
WB


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2014)

to me, a Seamus Indiana quarter is a no-brainer.  He will probably do something custom for you.

Harry


----------



## BrewThru (Jan 28, 2014)

For the Chief, you could try segmenting something in the art style of the southwest Native Americans, kind of like the attached sketch


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jan 28, 2014)

Good stuff again.  That's a great idea Harry, I'll pursue that one.
Thanks
WB


----------

